# My Fish Room



## PILLSBURY (Oct 1, 2006)

My DIY fish room . When i first made it .I made all the tanks and filters .

Hope you like it !!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

What!!! Thats crazy! Nice job!

How long did it take you to compleat that? How much money did it cost to throw it all together??


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Are you operating a central system or is it for water changing? Intersted in details of your plumbing. Nice looking set up.


----------



## PILLSBURY (Oct 1, 2006)

It took me 2 weeks to set the room up . The rack i got from a friend that sells them . I made a trade . I made him a sump/filter for his tank . The tanks i made 
Out of 3/16 acrylic .
I made 10 tanks and sold 4 to pay for the cost of mine. 
I have a wet/dry filter and a biological filter filled with bio barrels and lots of air to agitate the barrels. I am running a central system with a Mag 12 pump qnd a 25 watts UV . 
I used 3/4 inch pvc for the feed lines and 1'' for the drain. I dont do water changes . I set up a drip system . I put a float valve and a 1/4 '' drain that drains water 24 h a day a drip at a time. For lighting i use LED that i put together myself . 

If there is anything else that you would like to know, let me know .....


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

You make tanks..... Ohh that is so dangerous for me to know.. XD

just looks wonderful. How hard is it to wire up leds? We have tonnes at work.


----------



## PILLSBURY (Oct 1, 2006)

It is easy to wire LED . I can wire 10 LED with resistor and shrink wrap then in about an hour .. I get mine from a friend and he matches the LED with the adapter so i get the right resistors .

NEED HELP LET ME KNOW ....


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Im drooling. You make acrylic stuff. If you ever want to make some spare cash making refugiums and tanks give me a shout. I also have a very large tank that needs some TLC if your interested give me a shout.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Aquatic Designs said:


> Im drooling. You make acrylic stuff. If you ever want to make some spare cash making refugiums and tanks give me a shout. I also have a very large tank that needs some TLC if your interested give me a shout.


Pillsbury seriously your acrylic work is very good stuff!! Beautiful butt joints especially.

If I needed an acryl tank I'd talk to ya! 

I also see you do LED work??? Wanna make me a nightlight with a blue LED?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> How hard is it to wire up leds? We have tonnes at work.


I did it in Grade 9 shop... I was probably on something at the time. Worked out pretty well...

The sauldering part is rough if you have even slight shakes- you need dead steady hands


----------



## Allan (May 8, 2006)

Nice job!

Al


----------

